# Atlanta: WXIA (11) sub-channel changes



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Not exactly sure if WXIA is moving things around but I noticed this morning that Universal Sports had been moved to 11-2. 11-3 for a while was showing the same programming as 11-1.


----------

